# How much is this Unisaw x5 worth??



## LGC KX5 TC (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey guys, I have a Delta Unisaw X5 with a 52" Incra fence system on it. It's also on a rolling base.

I have moved and don't have room for it anymore. I am looking to sell it but not sure what its worth. It has been in storage for about a year and a half and has rusted on the top. I am going to clean that up, which i think should go pretty good based on a test section i did today shown in the pics. I am also going to clean up any other rust i can find other than on the top.

Just trying to figure out what a fair price is with this fence on it?? Based on the fact i can get all the rust off again.

Thanks.


----------



## LGC KX5 TC (Dec 23, 2008)

additional pics


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The problem with appraising the value is prices would vary a great deal around the country and most of us don't know your area. If it were me I would look for a similar size saw on craigslist in your area.


----------



## LGC KX5 TC (Dec 23, 2008)

True, i looked on there and all i saw was contractor saws and mobile job saws on rolling bases. 

I'm in utah if that helps anyone. 

I know it can vary a lot by region, but any ballparks on price even for your area would help me a lot. I'm eventually going to list it and see what happens, but i would like to be as close as possible to the actual value, even if that value is for a different areas. 

If a few people responded with the price for their area and they were similar i would probably list it for that. If they vary a lot i would have to look into it more. 

Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

In the Dallas area if the top was cleaned up I think you could get somewhere in the neighborhood of $1200 for it.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

It's a very nice saw. You should have no problem selling it. 
Remember there is the "asking price" and your actual lowest number you're willing to accept. 
I would start at the retail price for the combined items and deduct about $400 to start. 
See what action you get.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*If it were mine ...*

I would want about $2000 for it. It's seriously nice saw and fence. If you start at that price, you can always take reasonable offers for less. I'm sitting on a 12" Powermatic 5 Hp that I just can't part with. I haven't used it for 3 or 4 years, but it's too nice to "give away" for less than a really great price. It's just sitting in my shop ... waiting for me to give in. :frown2:


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

Here in Maine I have seen some nice cabinet saws go for $1000-$1200 You could always ask more and see if you get any interest.


----------



## Minnesota Marty (Feb 27, 2015)

*Here's my two cents*

I think around $1200 to $1500. Has more value to me because of the fence, left tilting blade. extended table and casters. If it is 3 phase take off $500. 
Definitely get the rust off before you try sell. 

Marty


----------



## LGC KX5 TC (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks guys, this really helps. I'm going to get the rust off then list it on the high side. I'll probably list it at 2000 and see what i get. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Looking up those two items individually, then adding the prices together, I came up with more than $3000.00 for it all (new prices).
So, somebody's getting a good deal if they buy it for $2000.


----------



## LGC KX5 TC (Dec 23, 2008)

That's true but I'm not sure exactly how old the saw is. I bought it from a freight damaged place and had to replace some broken cast pieces under the table. But it was new other than being damaged in shipping. It still had the coating on the table and plastic covering the handles and stuff.

The fence was also new when I bought it for this saw. 

I have only put maybe 250-350 feet through it so it's basically brand new still other than the rust it has now from storage.

I'm thinking its an 2008 based on the sticker in the pic, but not sure exactly.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Consider what you have in it ... then add an appropriate amount of "profit margin".
As has been stated ... you can always negotiate a lower price if you wish ... but if someone snaps it up at your asking price, without negotiation ... then you probably should've asked for more.


----------



## LGC KX5 TC (Dec 23, 2008)

yeah i hear you. 

Am i right in thinking its an 2008 based on the sticker in the pic??


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

$700-$1300......


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

Steve Neul said:


> In the Dallas area if the top was cleaned up I think you could get somewhere in the neighborhood of $1200 for it.


That's about what I was thinking.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

We have a Powermatic for $1300 and a Delta unisaw for $900 at work. I thought the prices were high but they sold.......


----------

